# ελέγχεται ανακριβής ή ελέγχεται ως ανακριβής;



## Costas (Sep 18, 2008)

Το πρώτο συναντιέται στο διαδίκτυο πολύ λιγότερο, όμως σε μένα "φαντάζει" πιο "σωστό". Τι ξέρετε; (αν υπάρχει ήδη τέτοιο νήμα, καταργήστε το παρόν).


----------



## Dr Moshe (Sep 19, 2008)

Αγαπητέ μου,

Χαίρομαι που οδηγηθήκατε σε αυτή την οξυδερκή παρατήρηση.

Επειδή η σύνταξη είναι λόγια, δεν έχουμε άλλον τρόπο να εξακριβώσουμε την εγκυρότητά της από την εξέταση παρόμοιων περιπτώσεων στα αρχαία κείμενα. Το ρήμα _ελέγχω / -ομαι _απαντά συχνότατα στην κλασική γραμματεία και αποτελεί βασικό όρο τού δικανικού λεξιλογίου με σημασίες όπως «ανακρίνω (για να αποκαλύψω τον ένοχο, να αποδείξω κάποιον ψευδή) - κατηγορώ, ψέγω», ο δε μεσοπαθητικός τύπος σημαίνει πολλές φορές «καταδικάζομαι, θεωρούμαι ένοχος». Όταν χρησιμοποιείται σε τέτοιο περιβάλλον, δεν έχει ποτέ θετική χροιά.

Ως προς την αρχαία σύνταξη, είναι αξιοσημείωτο ότι το μέσο _ἐλέγχομαι _δέχεται συχνά άμεσο προσωπικό συμπλήρωμα είτε ως κατηγορηματική μετοχή (π.χ. _ἐλεγχθεὶς διαφθείρας_) είτε ως κατηγορούμενο (π.χ. _ἐλεγχθήσεται γελοῖος_). Δεν απαιτείται άλλο μόριο, όπως το _ως_, διότι το ρ. _ἐλέγχομαι _μπορεί εν τοιαύτη περιπτώσει να θεωρηθεί ισοδύναμο άλλων συνδετικών σχημάτων (π.χ. _χαρακτηρίζεται / θεωρείται / ελέγχεται ανακριβής_).

Συνεπώς, η απλούστερη σύνταξη _ελέγχεται ανακριβής _είναι επαρκής και δεν χρειάζεται οποιοδήποτε άλλο παραγέμισμα.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2008)

Θα έπρεπε, ως τώρα, να με υποβάλεις σε βασανιστήρια για να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό το κλισέ, το «ελέγχεται ως ανακριβής», που έτσι αναγκάζεται να το δώσει το ΛΝΕΓ στο παράδειγμά του, μετά το ερμήνευμα «(για συλλογισμούς, λόγους, επιχειρήματα κ.λπ.) αξιολογώ, κρίνω κατόπιν έρευνας, διασταύρωσης». Τώρα, ωστόσο, που με τη βούλα του Dr Moshe θα μπορώ να λέω «ελέγχεται ανακριβής» και να εκνευρίζω κόσμο, μπαίνω σ' έναν πειρασμό... ;)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 19, 2008)

Πολύ μου άρεσε που έμαθα και από έγκυρη πηγή πως είναι λάθος αυτή η έκφραση που πάντα με εκνεύριζε! 
Το πολύ χειρότερο είναι οτι, ξεκινώντας από αυτό το λάθος ίσως, έχουν αρχίσει να ακούγονται και τα: _χαρακτηρίζεται *ως* χχχ και θεωρείται *ως* χχχ_. Ή μήπως δεν είναι λάθος αυτά; Στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν ένα σωρό πάντως...


----------



## anef (Sep 19, 2008)

Νομίζω μάλλον το αντίστροφο συμβαίνει, δηλ. πήραν 'ως' τα 'χαρακτηρίζεται', 'θεωρείται' κλπ. που είναι πιο συχνά, κι έτσι παίρνει και το 'ελέγχεται' που είναι κι αυτό συνδετικό. Δηλαδή η τάση είναι να παίρνουν όλα αυτά 'ως' (ίσως πρόκειται καθαρά για αγγλισμό, ίσως υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι όπως είχε γράψει σε άλλο νήμα που δεν μπορώ τώρα να βρω ο sarant)


----------



## sarant (Sep 19, 2008)

Το νήμα που εννοείς είναι κππθ (= κατά πάσα πιθανότητα) αυτό:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=871
και εκεί είχα εικάσει ότι η απομάκρυνση του κατηγορουμένου από το ρήμα κάνει να φαίνεται λιγότερο ενοχλητικό το "ως".
Ο αγγλισμός, ωστόσο, είναι η πρωταρχική αιτία.

Αλλά και πάλι, έχω ενδοιασμούς. Κάποιες φορές το "ως" μου φαίνεται εντελώς αχώνευτο, αλλού ανεκτό. Ορίστε ένα παράδειγμα από τα καλοκαιρινά μου διαβάσματα.

_Ποιος σου είπε ποτέ ότι κι εγώ θεωρώ τη δημοκρατία *ως* το καλύτερο πολίτευμα;_ 
Από το _Ο κύριός μου Αλκιβιάδης_ του Άγγελου Βλάχου, εκδ. Εστία/Βήμα, σελ. 197

Ας βγάλουμε από εδώ το *ως*, χωρίς άλλη αλλαγή στη φράση; 
_Ποιος σου είπε ποτέ ότι κι εγώ θεωρώ τη δημοκρατία το καλύτερο πολίτευμα;_ 
Στέκει έτσι η φράση; Στέκει και δεν στέκει.

Ας την αλλάξουμε λίγο:
_Ποιος σου είπε ποτέ ότι κι εγώ θεωρώ καλύτερο πολίτευμα τη δημοκρατία;_ 
Εδώ ρέει απείρως καλύτερα (λέω εγώ) -βέβαια έκανα μια τρίπλα κι έφαγα το "το".
Και σ' αυτή τη μορφή της η φράση δεν ανέχεται "ως"
_Ποιος σου είπε ποτέ ότι κι εγώ θεωρώ *ως* καλύτερο πολίτευμα τη δημοκρατία;_ 
κι αν το βάλουμε θα ξεχωρίζει σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα (ως η μύγα, λένε στις μέρες μας)

Να σημειωθεί πως και στον λαϊκό λόγο κάποιο μόριο μπαίνει μερικές φορές:
"Ποιος σου είπε πως εγώ θέλω τον Σπύρο για αρχηγό;"
(Τραγουδιστό σύνθημα της εποχής του 1960 για τον Σπ. Μαρκεζίνη)


----------



## anef (Sep 19, 2008)

Ναι αυτό εννοούσα sarant. Επίσης μου φαίνεται πως πρωταρχική αιτία είναι όντως ο αγγλισμός, απλά όλα τα υπόλοιπα που λες δείχνουν ίσως γιατί τείνει να επικρατήσει αυτός ο αγγλισμός (νομίζω δηλαδή ότι εξυπηρετεί, ακριβώς γιατί δείχνει καθαρά από πού αρχίζει το κατηγορούμενο)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 19, 2008)

Και στα Αγγλικά, ποικίλλουν οι χρήσεις και υπάρχουν και ενστάσεις:


§ 13. consider as / deem as


As is sometimes used superfluously to introduce the complements of verbs like consider, deem, and account: They considered it as one of the landmark decisions of the civil rights movement. The measure was deemed as unnecessary. This usage may have arisen by analogy to regard and esteem, where as is standardly used in this way: We regarded her as the best writer among us. But the use of as with verbs like consider is not sufficiently well established to be acceptable in writing.

http://www.bartleby.com/64/C002/013.html

Γενικά, εγώ αποφεύγω να βάζω as μετά από αυτά τα ρήματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 14, 2013)

Με αφορμή αυτό:


Palavra said:


> Φήμες σύμφωνα με τις οποίες ο ευρών αμειφθήσεται με γλυκά της Palavra SpA *ελέγχονται ανακριβείς*.


και σύντομη διαμοδερατορική συζήτηση (όπου, φυσικά, κατατροπώθηκα με βάση τα εδώ λεχθέντα και γραφέντα), έχω μία απορία και μόνο:

Εφόσον είναι σωστή η φράση: _Η απάντηση ελέγχεται ως προς την (αν)ακρίβειά της_, πώς είναι δυνατό να «καταδικάσουμε» τη φράση: _Η απάντηση ελέγχεται ως ανακριβής_; Δεν είναι ισχυρότατη η δύναμη του παραδείγματος της χρήσης του «ως» από την πρώτη περίπτωση;


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2013)

Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι συντάσσεται σαν το _αξιολογείται_, θα δούμε ότι ακούγεται μια χαρά παρέα με το «ως».


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αν θεωρήσουμε ότι συντάσσεται σαν το _αξιολογείται_, θα δούμε ότι ακούγεται μια χαρά παρέα με το «ως».



έτσι ακριβώς! [ή, άλλως, ακόμη ένας που προτιμά τη χρήση με το "ως"]


----------

